# for sale and trade rules



## chase1deer (Dec 19, 2009)

what is the time frame for a deal,,,,, heres the deal,, made a deal with a guy on here thurs, said he would contact me friday with shipping info ,,gave him my cell # and he never called,, got on the sight yesterday evening, and this guy was on line,, never called or pmed,, seen where he was trying to make other trades,, figured he changed his mind,, no big deal,, ended up making a trade with another guy late last night,, waited 24 hours and he never called,, he finally contacted me today about 36 hours later,, i figured all of his other deals fell thru and i was the back up, was i wrong for going on or should i have waited another day,, dont think i was in the wrong ,, in my opinion gave plenty of time and he bailed,,, now he,s saying it was bad buisiness,, i dont see it,,, whats your opinion,,


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

Which one of you is the buyer and which one is the seller, I don't really understand the post of which is which.


----------



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

First one with the money wins. A lot of people like to kick tires and nothing else.



chase1deer said:


> what is the time frame for a deal,,,,, heres the deal,, made a deal with a guy on here thurs, said he would contact me friday with shipping info ,,gave him my cell # and he never called,, got on the sight yesterday evening, and this guy was on line,, never called or pmed,, seen where he was trying to make other trades,, figured he changed his mind,, no big deal,, ended up making a trade with another guy late last night,, waited 24 hours and he never called,, he finally contacted me today about 36 hours later,, i figured all of his other deals fell thru and i was the back up, was i wrong for going on or should i have waited another day,, dont think i was in the wrong ,, in my opinion gave plenty of time and he bailed,,, now he,s saying it was bad buisiness,, i dont see it,,, whats your opinion,,


----------



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

lidebt2 said:


> First one with the money wins. A lot of people like to kick tires and nothing else.


Yeah, agree.
These is why you put a down payment on some items.
If you want it. Pay now. Make the deal. Can't leave people hanging. 
At least let them know where you are coming from. Or ask can you hold for me a few days or what ever.


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2009)

sell or trade?

either way it's a "gentlemen's" contract. In a outright purchase a deposit could be negotiated as a show of good faith between both parties.

In an equal swap all you have to rely on is the other party's word. It might be your best interest in this case to swap phone numbers and maintain communication between both parties.

Personally I have seen direct sales where I heard nothing and it took weeks for the purchase to arrive...

IMHO


----------



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

Yeah agree. tough call.
I always do my best to be an honest person.
And keep my word.
In this case I think lac of communication.
chase1, I wouldn't worry to much about. apologize and move on.


----------



## chase1deer (Dec 19, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks guys,, on this deal i was the seller,, appreciate the info,,,i pretty much did move on and apologize and have been in contact with the oththanks againer gentlemen,,


----------



## newbie2 (Mar 31, 2006)

he who snoozes lozes


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

newbie2 said:


> he who snoozes lozes


Right on my friend! Money talks B.S. walks!!


----------

